

MYO Armband (YC W13) has 10K Pre-Orders In 2 Days, $1.5M In Sales - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/28/myo-armband-pre-orders/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
o0-0o
Will this allow me to control my drone?

